# Newbie pico melo Mini



## Neval630 (13/11/16)

Hello fello vapers 
I am very new to the vaping community. I bought my first unit a week ago and I'm loving it 

Firstly I am assuming I have the run on mill unit . I really enjoy the flavor part of my experience and I'm looking for a better flavor experience . I have tried using a dripper but didn't really get a good experience of that as it didn't taste good 

Any suggestions on units and advise would be highly appreciated 

Please assist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neval630 (13/11/16)

This is the mod I have used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

What is your build specs (wire type, gauge, coil inner diameter, resistamce reading) of your dripper and what dripper are you using ?


----------



## Neval630 (13/11/16)

This is the dripper that I have purchased 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

Neval630 said:


> This is the dripper that I have purchased
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is is a nice dripper. The coils you are using are also pretty good. What didn't you like about the flavor of the dripper?


----------



## Neval630 (13/11/16)

I Got a very burnt taste . I only did the wicking myself as the guy where I purchased it from installed the coils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

@Neval630 the pico with the melo mini is a really nice starter kit. The melo mini shines with the Ccell coils (for more info on this ask @Rob Fisher).

For better flavor I would recommend that you try out RTA'S (Rebuildable tanks) for me personally I think they are the best for flavor other than drippers. For your pico you would need a 22mm RTA and a good one that comes to mind is the Serpent mini 22mm. If you do plan on upgrading your whole setup, check out the serpent mini 25mm. The serpent mini 25mm is the best RTA out now for flavor. This RTA is easy to wick and build on and the flavor is really good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Agree with @daniel craig about the Serpent Mini 22 if you want to try your hand at rebuilding... but if not try cCell coils in your Melo 3. Just make sure you buy the 0.6Ω Stainless Steel coils...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-black-ring-ccell-coil-ss316-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

Neval630 said:


> I Got a very burnt taste . I only did the wicking myself as the guy where I purchased it from installed the coils
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The burnt taste could be because you are using too high wattage or it could also be that you have used too much cotton (too much cotton in the coil, you'll know because of how tight it is in the coil)

To get this sorted out, I would say:
1. Remove the cotton from the coil. 

2. Press the fire button and make sure that the coils are glowing evenly. Basically fire, stop, fire, stop and check that the coils are lighting up evenly. Note that due to gunking, at first it will burn off all the gunk and then start lighting up properly. There could also be a small fire on the coils, just blow it, it's nothing to worry about. 

3. If the coils are not burning evenly, use a screw driver and brush the coils and you'll see small differences. Thereafter brush the coil that's burning faster and see if that improves things. If not, brush the other one. After a while you'll see they'll be burning evenly. 

4. Rewick the coil. Cut a piece of cotton that's roughly twice the size of the coil ID and thread it through. There should be a slight restriction and it shouldn't be too loose or too tight in the coil. 

5. Prime the coil. Put ejuice on the wicks and the coil to get it saturated. Thereafter drip and enjoy. 

I hope this helps, if you have any further questions be sure to ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neval630 (13/11/16)

Thank you very much for the advise . I will try this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (13/11/16)

Yeah wicking can be a little tricky in terms of getting the right amount of cotton through the coils, but once you get it right it will become second nature.


----------



## OneShotStott (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agree with @daniel craig about the Serpent Mini 22 if you want to try your hand at rebuilding... but if not try cCell coils in your Melo 3. Just make sure you buy the 0.6Ω Stainless Steel coils...
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vaporesso-black-ring-ccell-coil-ss316-0-6-ceramic



I'm going to give this Serpent tank a bash, but also the cCell coils for my Melo tank as a backup.....here's hoping!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

